# Is there any reason to chip my old tyco stuff?



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Most of them are 4 wheel pick up with traction tires on the opposite truck.

Should i just retire them?

They've always been decent runners on dc, but with dcc...

Are they just shelf queens now?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Give it a go, they'll run just the same on DCC.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

This is how I have looked at upgrades, this is only my opinion though.
1. It is not the $ value of the locomotive it is the value to you that should be a factor.
2. It will only run as well with DCC as it did when it was DC.
3. Do not expect a $20 loco to be worth $120 due to the addition of a $100 decoder, see #1.
4. Always check both the amp draw of the motor and the stall draw of the motor. If the motor does not meet the limits of the decoder get a different decoder or a different motor. No use burning stuff up.
5. Use LEDs when possible. They cost about the same and the bulb that is in there will need replacing as soon as the shell goes back on if it is difficult to get to, if it is easy access then it will live forever. 
6. Clean and lube everything. You have it apart so spend the time for a full tune up.
7. Do not work over carpet, they are hungry part eating machines. The screws only reappear when bare feet approach.


----------



## Navarre (Mar 17, 2016)

Just remember the motor must be isolated from the track. 
Many of the old tyco/Mantua locomotives have one side grounded to the frame. 
You will need to modify it to keep track power from contacting the DCC motor wires. (It's not that hard, but must be done.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

